# Rest In Peace Ember



## HazelrahLayna7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ember, the sweet, peaceful girl of my five sorority fish, and the first fish of mine to die. Sadly, she was picked on to death. (Girls, they are mean aren't they? *Shakes head and smiles sadly*) My sister picked her out when I was able to get a sorority, and even though her name was Ember, she was a lovely cobalt color. Not one to pick a fight, if she got picked on for too long she'd either high tail it out of there or give the other a telling to. I'll miss you, sweet girl. <3


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. =[


----------



## HazelrahLayna7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you <3


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

very sorry. It sad. I would afraid to have sorority it a lot of risk i guess. I just was talking to someone who's betta died and she has 10 gall. I gave her idea about sorority but i also told her that it can be risky. You never know with this girls. Some of them can be aggressive like males are. 

I am very sorry i hope your other girls will live in peace. But i guess you have to be ready for anything with them. And have extra tanks like i saw someone recommended in case you have to isolate them. 

Good luck .


----------

